# Marketplace and review section updates now live!



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2017)

tonight we uploaded the changes we have been working on for the marketplace and review pages using the input and feedback from the previous threads on our testing pages.

please browse the tug2.com site (marketplace and review pages) and let us know if you encounter any bizarre activity or broken links/features/etc!

thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2017)

a few of the new pages that have been added

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resales

this is the new Timeshare marketplace resales homepage


and

https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals

this is the new Timeshare marketplace rentals homepage



also you should see a bit of new information on the resort review summary pages that include resale and rental prices, as well as maintenance fee data for easy comparison among various timeshare resorts!

lastly you should all see new enhancements to the actual classified ad results pages that format the data a bit more user "friendly"..and now add the ad title to the quick summary version!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 19, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> lastly you should all see new enhancements to the actual classified ad results pages that format the data a bit more user "friendly"..and now add the ad title to the quick summary version!



Just started delving into the changes.  I like that the Ad Title has been added to the Quick Summary.


----------



## silentg (Nov 19, 2017)

I like this!


----------

